# Speckled Alder for sale!



## Ktaylo14 (Jan 23, 2013)

3 to 4 foot speckled alder pick as many as you like. 1$ a piece and have a whole field full!









Call 989 239 2236 or 989 293 8098.


----------



## monarch slayer (Nov 14, 2015)

Speckled alders still for sale?


----------



## Ktaylo14 (Jan 23, 2013)

monarch slayer said:


> Speckled alders still for sale?


Yes they are but we typically don't go back there for them until the spring time to pull them March-April.


----------



## smith34 (Feb 2, 2009)

What town/area?


----------



## Ktaylo14 (Jan 23, 2013)

New Lothrop Mi Shiawassee co.


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

I may be interested come spring.


----------



## Ktaylo14 (Jan 23, 2013)

buktruk said:


> I may be interested come spring.


We'll have plenty keep us in mind.


----------



## 69Shovelhead (Dec 28, 2009)

buktruk said:


> I may be interested come spring.


Buktruk, Give me a heads up when you go. If you bring me back some I may let you continue to operate in my AOR


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Ktaylo14 said:


> We'll have plenty keep us in mind.


Are you positive that those are SA ?

L & O


----------



## Ktaylo14 (Jan 23, 2013)

Sure are, we've been transplanting and selling them for years.


----------



## Hotwire (Oct 31, 2012)

Will you have these available next spring as well?


----------



## Ktaylo14 (Jan 23, 2013)

Oh yes, typically March-April.


----------

